# Surprise BFP before IVF!



## ireadyermind

Hello, ladies! I'm so excited to be able to post something here after years in the LTTC boards.

Here's a little backstory:

DH and I have been TTC for three years, after I was diagnosed with and treated for cervical cancer. Part of my cervix was removed, and I was told it would make it harder to conceive.

Additionally, I have PCOS (have had since puberty), which makes my hormones so out of whack, my doctor says I make less estrogen than a post-menopausal woman. 

After 2.5 years TTC, with 2 chemical pregnancies and one early miscarriage, we were referred to a fertility clinic. We spent almost a year with the clinic. After letrozole and 3 failed IUI cycles, my doctor said he didn't think mixed cycles or injection-only cycles would work, and recommended we jump straight to IVF.

I was put on BC in July to 'calm' my ovaries, and was supposed to start the egg retrieval protocol this month, when... surprise! BFP! 

I'm both excited and terrified. My first appt is Tuesday the 15th. I estimate I'm 4w2d or so, but my OB is considering me 8w2d because my last AF was so long ago...

Please keep your fingers crossed for me! This little bean needs all the positivity and sticky vibes it can get!
 



Attached Files:







2017_BFP_FirstResponse.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## Chasingrainbo

That's a nice dark line congrats!


----------



## sarah34

Wow! Congratulations!!


----------



## oliv

wow congrats and a H&H 9 months to you


----------



## red_head

Congratulations!! You must be over the moon! :) x


----------



## housewifey

Wow! Congratulations! You must be absolutely thrilled amongst a million other feelings! Really hoping all goes well for you and this is healthy little baby you've longed for.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## ireadyermind

Thanks, everyone. I'm so nervous and excited! We hope this is our sticky bean!


----------



## Cewsbaby

Congrats! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## sunflower82

Congratulations


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations x


----------



## ireadyermind

Thank you! :)

Here's some line porn with today's test. I'm feeling pretty optimistic!
 



Attached Files:







2017_BFP_Then and Now.jpg
File size: 97.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## red_head

That's a strong little bean!! :)


----------



## ireadyermind

red_head said:


> That's a strong little bean!! :)

Oh, I sure hope so! <3 Stick, little bean, stick! haha


----------



## Excalibur

Fantastic lines! :wohoo:


----------



## charliekay

Congratulations xx


----------



## Jules8

Congrats!!!!


----------



## KatO79

Huge congrats ireadyermind:flower: Praying this is a super sticky bean[-o&lt;


----------



## Chasingrainbo

Sending super sticky baby vibes


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## pinkclouds

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Gretaa

Congratulations! Nice strong lines there, wishing you happy and very healthy 9 months xx


----------



## IsaacRalph

Sending lots of sticky bean vibes your way!! Congrats


----------



## Lilaala

Super sticky vibes hun congratulations!!


----------



## robinsonmom

I remember seeing you on the boards a couple yrs ago. Congrats!


----------



## ireadyermind

Thanks, ladies! DH and I were just in for an ultrasound and got to see the little bean's heartbeat, at 119bpm. We're looking good so far, maybe this will be our rainbow baby!


----------



## Excalibur

:cloud9:


----------



## darkriver

Congratulations x


----------



## blossome

Wow, congratulations!


----------

